# America vs Over Seas



## peterk (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello, I'm going to be a college graduate this coming may, i've been working at a small gourmet restaurant my last year in college to prep me for school. I work as a line cook, but sometimes take the roll of head cook due to my head chefs hunting habits. It is a constant battle between where i should go to school. All financial talk aside. I would like to attend cordon bleu in london, due to the fact that i would like to get over seas, get some experience and cultre, and because i heard that the upper level classes at lbc in paris are taught in french. My parents think i should stay in America and attend CIA. I need some help, i dont really know anyone who has been to either. Also if anyone could help clear up some rumors about how Le Cordon Bleu isnt' much of a hands on school. Also which seems to be more reputable in your opinion, and for a 23 year old college grad that is ready to start his career, which would be more effective time wise. Any responses will gladly be appreciated. Thanks Feel free to email me, i'm really stuck.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Please, please, pretty please check out the local colleges and schools. LCB may have snoot appeal but not much else. 

If you have the financial means and visas to "do" Europe, go for it, it'll be a blast. If you don't, there's no problem with N. America as long as you stick to good houses.


----------



## ryaninayr (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey, I am currently a student at LCB, Pasadena, California and I have to say that i'm loving it. Everyday your chefs do a demonstration on some dishes and you just simply have to make it yourself. The recipes are of no concern, but rather the techniques used in the dishes. For Pasadena, (although i'm sure all of LCB of North America are running the same program) it is a 15 month program. 12 months of instruction and 3 years externship ANYWHERE you want to go. So if you did want to go to Paris or London, they will send you there and set you up with instructors so you can get some experience from abroad. 

The program is basically broken down into: Introduction to Culinary Arts 1(basic techniques, saute, blanch, knife skills, poach etc etc.), Intro 2 (Intro 1 skills applied to Proteins, construct full meals), Baking 1 & 2, Garde Manger, International Cuisine, restaurant practicum 1-4 (basically working on the line at the school cafe and bistro, receiving products from vendors, being a TA and working on the line again.) Afterwards, you may begin your externship.

Aside from cooking, you also have to do general ed classes and sanitation. But since you're about to graduate from college, i'm sure you'll be exempt once you send in your transcripts. 

My main reason for choosing LCB was because it was the closest to me. That, and my parents wouldn't dare send their youngest child to live on his own and go to CIA. I've met a lot of new people from all walks of life, some from abroad also. But IMO, I think its all on you. It is your decision because remember, you'll be doing this for the rest of your life. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## peterk (Dec 30, 2006)

i decided to to go C.I.A. after alot of research.


----------



## chefa (May 15, 2007)

I attended one class at LCB and i dropped after that right away ( i got an A though) i have to advice you to stay away from such schools.... honestly stay away, they only care about how they make you pay that is all.... attend reputable school and do your self a favor.

Good luck


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

i have to advice you to stay away from such schools.... honestly stay away, they only care about how they make you pay that is all.... attend reputable school and do your self a favor.

Attend a reputable school!!!!! Are you nuts? Cordon Bleu (Paris) is still considered the top cooking school in the world! Another thing to consider... no one is interested in a chef with "American training", they all look for "European training". Realize that cooking in Europe is a profession akin to lawyers and doctors in North America, you start training in high school and then go to technical school while you work your apprenticeship. I'm a Canadian chef with European training and I can easily find work world-wide. Take the time to train in Europe, it really is worth the effort and the experience will be an eye opener.


----------



## chefa (May 15, 2007)

no i am not nuts canadian chef !!! i attended a class in LCB in america and it is worth nothing. The only good LCB is the one in Paris and that is all. The franshise they open in the US is worthless.

attend one in the us then allow your self to answer because many stuedents are making the mistake of attending us based LCB so please dont give answer before you have great idea about the LCB in here.

Thanks.


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

chefA;179917 said:


> no i am not nuts canadian chef !!! i attended a class in LCB in america and it is worth nothing. The only good LCB is the one in Paris and that is all. The franshise they open in the US is worthless.
> 
> I guess you should read my reply. I did state CB (Paris) is still considered the best cooking school in the world. And I am well aware of how ineffective the new CB locations are, London Eng. included.


----------

